# Dolomitenrundtour 4 Tage?



## frisco (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Habe meine Pläne bzgl. Alpencross etwas verändert und suche jetzt stattdessen eine Rundtour in den Dolomiten mit folgenden Eckdaten:

Start: Mitte Juni
Dauer: 4 Tage
Höhenmeter: ca. 6000 (bis maximal 6500)

Die Tour soll vor allem landschaftlich etwas zu bieten haben (aber das geht ja in den Dolomiten wahrscheinlich eh nicht anders...  ). Ich dachte da an so Highlights wie den Bindelweg oder so, wobei ich mich jetzt mit den Dolomiten noch nicht sooo sehr auseinandergesetzt habe. Wird jetzt auch schwierig in der Kürze der Zeit.

Wer kann mir was empfehlen?

Danke und Gruß

frisco


----------



## Fubbes (8. Juni 2007)

Schau mal hier:
http://bike-gps.idrz.de/portal/Touren/Mountainbike/region_dolomiten_sued.htm

Dolomitenrundtouren verschiedener Länge.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frisco (9. Juni 2007)

Was kostet eigentlich in den Dolomiten ein Taxi?

Ich bin nämlich am überlegen, ob nicht eine Tour von A nach B besser wäre, weil ich dann wesentlich mehr Highlights einbauen könnten. Dann müsste halt einer von uns zurück zum Auto um dieses zu holen.

Ist schon mal jemand in den Dolomiten mit dem Taxi gefahren?

Grüße

frisco


----------



## transalbi (9. Juni 2007)

Fahr mit dem Zug oder mit dem Bus (die nehmen auch Bikes mit im Kofferboden).
Rundtour Dolomiten siehe hier:
http://www.transalp.info/1999/dolomiti/index.php
http://www.transalp.info/2000/dolomiti/index.php

Albi


----------



## kroun (10. Juni 2007)

transalbi schrieb:


> Fahr mit dem Zug oder mit dem Bus (die nehmen auch Bikes mit im Kofferboden).
> Rundtour Dolomiten siehe hier:
> http://www.transalp.info/1999/dolomiti/index.php
> http://www.transalp.info/2000/dolomiti/index.php
> ...


such dir doch ein ordentliches bikehotel... die bringen dich bei einer alpenüberquerung auch von A nach B (wenn´s KM-mäßig im Rahmen bleibt).
www.bike-holidays.com
www.mountainbiker.it


----------



## frisco (11. Juni 2007)

Ok. Nach langem Kartenstudieren und Internet-Recherche hätte ich jetzt mal eine grobe Route:

Tag 1: Wolkenstein - Grödnerjoch - Corvara - Nuvolau-Hütte
Tag 2: Nuvolau-Hütte - Bindelweghütte
Tag 3: Bindelweghütte - Sellajoch - Friedrich-August-Weg - Tierser Alplhütte
Tag 4. Tierser Alplhütte - Schlern - Knüppelsteig - Seiseralm - Wolkenstein

Vor allem bzgl. der Nuvolau-Hütte bin ich etwas unschlüssig. Eine Übernachtung dort oben wäre mit Sicherheit toll, andererseits will sie irgendwie nicht so in diese Tour passen, da etwas abgelegen. Oder täusche ich mich? Ohne Nuvolau wäre es eher eine 3-Tages-Tour:

Tag 1: Wolkenstein - Grödnerjoch - Corvara - Bindelweghütte
Tag 2: Bindelweghütte - Sellajoch - Friedrich-August-Weg - Tierser Alphütte
Tag 3: Tierser Alplhütte - Schlern - Knüppelsteig - Seiseralm - Wolkenstein

Falls das doch sinnvoll geht: Welchen Weg nimmt man von Corvara zur Nuvolau-Hütte? Und wie dann von der Nuvolau-Hütte zur Bindelweghütte? Und vor allem: Wieviele Höhenmeter sind das jeweils?

Danke für eure Tipps.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## Kleinblattagent (11. Juni 2007)

Hi,

wenn ich mir das so anschaue, kommst Du mit 6000 Höhenmeter wohl kaum hin. Allein der erste Tag schlägt da schon satt zu buche. Wie Du bereits richtig bemerkt hast: Rif. Nuvolau macht in der Kombi überhaupt keinen Sinn. Die Etappe würde dadurch zu lang und hätte wahrscheinlich zu viele Höhenmeter. Es sei denn, Du entschärfst Sie etwas durch den Einbau von Straßenpassagen. Aber wer will das schon.
Wolkenstein ==> Grödner Joch gibt es zwei Varianten, die aber beide eine elende Schinderei sind. Als dritte und einfache Variante bleibt leider nur die Paßstraße.
Schlern und Knüppelweg würde ich weglassen, wenn Dir die Bikebeherrschung nicht gerade mit in die Wiege gelegt wurde. Sonst schiebst Du den Großteil wieder hinunter. 
Den Bindelweg würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch in die andere Richtung fahren. Erstens sparst Du Dir den steilen Anstieg zur Porta Vescovo, und zweitens hast Du die verglescherte Marmolada ständig im Blickfeld. 

          Gruß

             Michael


----------



## frisco (11. Juni 2007)

Ich dachte der Schlern wäre eines DER Highlights in der Gegend...

Welche Route käme sonst in Frage. Ein muß wäre der Bindelweg, wenn möglich mit Übernachtung auf der Bindelweghütte sowie der Friedrich-August-Weg.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## frisco (11. Juni 2007)

Ok. Noch eine Idee. Diesmal ohne Nuvolau:

Tag 1: Sellajoch - Friedrich-August-Weg - Tierser Alphütte - Knüppelweg ins Tal
Tag 2: Tal - Seiser Alm - St. Christina - Wolkenstein
Tag 3: Wolkenstein - Grödner Joch - Prolongia - Bindelweghütte
Tag 4: Bindelweghütte - Passo Pordoi - Sellajoch

Wie wäre es damit?

Grüße

frisco


----------



## frisco (11. Juni 2007)

Noch eine Idee:

Tag 1: Wolkenstein - St. Ulrich - Seiseralm - Tierser Alphütte
Tag 2: Tierser Alphütte - Knüppelsteig - Karerpass - ?
Tag 3: ? - Passo Nicola - Passo Pordoi - Bindelweg bis Porta Vescovo, dort kehrt machen und zurück zur Bindelweghütte
Tag 4: Bindelweghütte - Passo Pordoi - Sellajoch - Friedrich-August-Weg - St. Christina - Wolkenstein

Quasi den kompletten Teil um Arabba und Alta Badia auslassen und stattdessen den Karerpass dazunehmen?

Wie findet Ihr diese Variante?

Gruß

frisco


----------



## frisco (11. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich jetzt mal andere Pflichtpunkte nehme, als da wären:

- Friedrich-August-Weg
- Bindelweg (möglichst mit Übernachtung)
- Nuvolau-Hütte (Übernachtung)

Und wenn ich stattdessen den Schlern und die Seiseralm auslassen würde, ließe sich dann da etwas sinnvolles zusammenbasteln?

Ich weiß auch nicht, aber ich tu mit in den Dolomiten mit der Routenplanung irgendwie wesentlich schwerer als anderswo.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (11. Juni 2007)

Um dich komplett zu verwirren: ich finde den Schlern landschaftlich wesentlich schöner, als die Gegend um die Nuvolau. Die Hütte bietet zwar tolles 360 Grad-Panorama, aber ansonsten finde ich die Skipistenbeladene Landschaft am Averau fürchterlich. Asketisch muss man auch sein, da es auf der Nuvolau bedingt durch die Lage wenig Komfort gibt. 

Zum Fahren erfordert der eher ebene Schlernrücken auch keine Kunststücke. Ist zwar teilweise etwas steinig, aber es besteht dort keine Absturzgefahr, also gutes Training. Runter zum Knüppelsteig ist schwierig, das muss man nicht fahren, stört aber auch nicht.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Juni 2007)

Wenn Ihr so richtig viel sehen wollt:

Mühlbach - Rodenecker Alm - Jakobsstöckl - St. Vigil - Pederü - Fanes - Limojoch - Pralongia - Arabba(Seilbahn) - Bindelweg - Sella Joch - FA-Weg - Auf der Schneid - Mahlknechtjoch - Schlern - Knüppelsteig - Völser Weiher - Kastelruth/Seis(Seilbahn) - Seiser Alm - St. Ulrich(Seilbahn) - Raschötz - Villnöss - Brixen - Mühlbach

Ohne Seilbahnen 9.200hm/250km, bei Seilbahnnutzung 6.500hm/225km

Wenn's zeitlich nicht klappt, kann man die Tour auch schon früher abbrechen (St. Ulrich oder Brixen), sich in den Zug oder Bus setzen und zurück nach Mühlbach fahren. Mehr als eine Stunde Fahrzeit sollte das nicht sein. Wenn Du Höhenprofile brauchst, dann bitte unter hier anfordern. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## frisco (11. Juni 2007)

Danke für den Tip, aber ich denke das ist mir zu viel Liftanteil.

Sonst?

Grüße

frisco


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Juni 2007)

bin auch schon etliche male durch die dolos gestrampelt: man hat halt immer die qual der wahl, es gibt sehr viel lohnenswertes, aber man kriegt es kaum alles in einer route, vor allem nicht, wenn man nur 4 tage unterwegs sein will.

wolkenstein-grödnerjoch würde ich trotz allem auch die strsasse empfehlen. die alternative parallel dazu ist sausteil, da schiebt man sehr viel eine rampe hinauf. geht ggf. schneller, sind so gut 300 hm schieben ab "lar..." in wolkenstein.

schlern ist landschaftlich klasse, zum knüppelsteig halt doch öfter mal schieben (je nach bike und können). mit "normalem" hardtail sicher grenzwertig. aber egal, schiebt man kurz und die trails weiter unten sind dann wieder besser und nicht so steil. bindelweghütte ist top, sehr lohnend, nuvolau wenig komfort, aber klasse lage, skipisten muss man ignorieren, der 441er entschädigt dafür in meinen augen!

letzten endes musst du dich halt zu einer variante durchringen und kommst 2008 wieder. so einfach ist das


----------



## frisco (12. Juni 2007)

Gibt's eigentlich eine Alternative zum Knüppelsteig runter ins Tal?


----------



## dede (12. Juni 2007)

Nimm dir lieber nicht zu viel auf einmal vor, in die Dolos kommst du ohnehin wieder zurück (kenne niemanden, der nicht vom "Dolovirus" gepackt wurde nachdem er einmal hier Biken war !). Du schreibst von Mitte Juni, also erstmal Vorsicht, weil da werden noch nicht viele Hütten (v.a. im "italienischen" Teil) überhaupt auf haben, was deine Entscheidung ganz bestimmt beeinflussen wird (denke Nuvolao wird zumindest unter der Woche noch zu haben, Ähnliches dürfte für die Bindelweghütte gelten !!!). Falls du die Bahn zur Porta Vescovo einplanst, die macht meistens auch erst Ende Juni auf !!!
Alternative zum Knüppelsteig runter ins Tal ist lediglich der Anfahrtsweg (unbedingt rücksichtsvoll fahren, da der Schlern offiziell (!) mit dem Bike gar nihct befahren werden darf, Biken dort aber knurrend geduldet wird.....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (12. Juni 2007)

Zum Knüppelsteig findest du genügend Info hier im Forum. Ich finds landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch sehr reizvoll. Auch wenn man nicht alles fahren kann (was bei Trockenheit aber auch mit einem normalen Bike möglich ist), würde ich den Weg empfehlen. Bei Nässe wirst du wesentlich weniger fahren können.
Der Anstieg zum Grödner Joch ist tatsächlich sehr steil. Mit wenig Gepäck und viel Power in den Beinen kannst du ihn fahren, sonst halt schieben. Landschaftlich nicht sooo toll.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Juni 2007)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> ... wolkenstein-grödnerjoch würde ich trotz allem auch die strsasse empfehlen. die alternative parallel dazu ist sausteil, da schiebt man sehr viel eine rampe hinauf. geht ggf. schneller, sind so gut 300 hm schieben ab "lar..." in wolkenstein....


Ich denke, du meinst mit "parallel" den 654er ab Linacia über Plans de Frea? Der dürfte gerade im unteren Teil nahezu "unfahrbar" steil sein. 300hm dürfte auch hinkommen. Allerdings immer wieder mit kurzen fahrbaren Stücken und ab der Mitte, wenn es in den Hangtrail geht, könnte dann fast alles wieder fahrbar sein. Allerdings bin ich vom Grödner Joch runter über den Weg und meine Wahrnehmung kann da trügen ...
Es gibt noch eine weitere Alternative über die Skipiste Danterciepes und die Panorama-Hütte. Allerdings auch sehr steil, zum Ende hin aber schöner Trail hinunter zum Grödnerjoch. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, nimmt die Gondel auch keine Bikes mit?!
Noch 'ne Alternative: ab St.Christina über Monte Pana hoch zur Comici-Hütte (dürften aber auch so um die 100hm Schieben/Tragen sein). Dann weiter am Fuße des Langkofel lang durch das Skigebiet von Plan de Gralba und die Steinerne Stadt zum Sellajoch. Runterrollen zum Abzweig Richtung Grödner Joch und ab da erst Straße. Ist allerdings die zeitaufwendigste Alternative ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## frisco (12. Juni 2007)

Danke für die zahlreichen Hinweise und Tips, Leute!!!

Und ich glaub' ich hab' jetzt die Lösung. Warum bin ich da nicht schon früher draufgekommen, tststs...

Also:

Das ganze wird aufgeteilt in eine 3-Tages-Runde und eine Tagesrunde.

Die 3-Tages-Runde:

Tag 1: Wolkenstein - Grödner Joch - Corvara - Arabba - Bindelweghütte
Tag 2: Bindelweghütte - Passo Pordoi - Canazei - Sellajoch - Tierser Alphütte
Tag 3: Tierser Alphütte - Schlern - Knüppelpfad - Seis - Lift zur Seiseralm - St. Christina - Wolkenstein

Jetzt bräuchte ich halt noch eine Tagesrunde in der Gegend, z. B. von St. Vigil aus die Fanesrunde oder vielleicht die 3-Zinnen? Sollte halt ebenfalls weniger als 1800 hm haben.

Was haltet Ihr davon dem Plan generell und welche zusätzliche Tagesrunde in der Gegend würdet Ihr mir empfehlen.

Danke und Grüße

frisco


----------



## dede (12. Juni 2007)

Ist praktisch genau die (verlängerte) Sella Ronda, die ich mal in der Bike vorgestellt habe. Da du ja bereits im Juni unterwegs sein wirst kannst du da problemlos ab dem Grödnerjoch den Kolfuschger Höhenweg als echten Supertrail mit einbauen (endet kurz unterhalb der sommers geschlossenen Edelweißhütte, Beginn in der ersten Rechtskehre nach dem Paß). Ist ein absolutes Blumenparadies mit genialen Blicken in die Nordabstürze der Sella !
Wenn du schon im Grödnertal startest würde ich als Tagestour noch den Raschötzhöhenweg miteinbauen und über den 3er respektive 5er Trail zurück ins Tal cruisen. Fanes und v.a. Drei Zinnen ist schon nochmal ein ganzes Stück Fahrerei (mit dem Auto) ab Gröden !!!


----------



## frisco (12. Juni 2007)

Wie lange fährt man von Wolkenstein nach St. Vigil?
Ist das nicht nur über das Grödnerjoch nach Corvara und dann nach Norden?

Hast Du da eine Beschreibung bzgl. Raschnötz?

Danke und Gruß

frisco


----------



## frisco (12. Juni 2007)

Ach ja: Die Planung wäre so:

Freitag Anfahrt nach St. Vigil und übernachten. Hat da jemand einen Tip?
Dann am nächsten Tag die Fanesrunde und abends dann mit dem Auto nach Wolkenstein. Übernachtungstips?

Am nächsten Tag beginnt dann die 3-tägige Sellaronda.

Übrigens geht es anschließend noch an den Gardasee (ausnahmsweise mal etwas weiter südlich -> Bardolino) zum baden... Hoffentlich passt das Wetter.

Einwände?

Grüße

frisco


----------



## on any sunday (12. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht noch etwas zur Einstimmung?  Dolomiten 2003

Nach ein Tipp. Als Alternative zur Tierser Alphütte würde ich die Plattkofelhütte empfehlen, vernünftige Zimmer und sehr gutes Essen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Juni 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... Als Alternative zur Tierser Alphütte würde ich die Plattkofelhütte empfehlen, vernünftige Zimmer und sehr gutes Essen.


... und ich das Dialer Seiser Almhaus   am Mahlknechtjoch.
Die versuchen da, Dich mit Essen zu töten. Ein Buffet, wie Biker es nach einem anstrengenden Tag lieben! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## frisco (12. Juni 2007)

Achja, nochwas:

Welche Fanesrunde würdet Ihr empfehlen. Da gibt es nämlich verschiedene Varianten im Netz. Wie gesagt: Höhenmeter sollten so zwischen 1500 und 2000 liegen.

Danke und Gruß

frisco


----------



## fritzbox (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Frisco
schliesse mich deiner frage mal an bin in der 1 Juli woche in Alta Badia und wollte auch die Fanesrunde fahren.
Weiss jemand wie lange das Schiebestück vom Limojoch über Tadegapass nach St. Cassiano ist?
THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bella Propeller (12. Juni 2007)

... Übernachtungstipp für Wolkenstein: Garni Nedia! Unschlagbar günstig. Einfach aber sauber und gut. Dazu einen traumhaften Blick auf Sella und Langkofel (Zimmer nach vorne raus geben lassen). Seit 2001 bin ich bis jetzt jedes Jahr mind. einmal dort abgestiegen.
Falls Du dort übernachtest, bestelle schon mal einen schönen Gruß von mir! Ich komme im September wieder!

     Gruß

          Michael


----------



## dede (13. Juni 2007)

Fanesrunde: also der Klassiker wäre die Pederü-Limojoch-Il Torniche-Ra Stua-Sennes-Pederü-Streckenführung.
Meines Erachtens aber deutlich attraktiver ist die Variante über den Tadegapaß-Col Locia-Armentarola-St. Kassian-La Crusc (knapp 200 Hm sausteil)-Spescia-Tolpei-Forcella Cians-St. Vigil
Letztere ist allerdings nochmal ein gutes Stück länger (v.a. weil man das gesamte Tal nach Pederü hinterfahren muß) und auch ein paar Hm zusätzlich.

Schieben mußt du auf der Tadega-St. Kassianvariante eigentlich nur ein ganz kleines Stück (etwa 100m direkt nach dem Col Locia), der Rest ist ein zumeist leicht abschüssiger Traumtrail, danach ist es für nochmal etwa 500m ziemlich schwieriges Terrain, das bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik aber kein großartiges Problem darstellt. Ich kenne sogar ein paar Biker, die das Ding komplett durchfahren, aber für den Normalbiker wären die ersten Meter absolutes Harakirinavigieren !!!


----------



## Superfriend (13. Juni 2007)

Auch sehr schön: St. Vigil - Kreuzjoch - Pragser Wildsee - Plätzwiese (+ Abstecher auf den Strudelkopf) - evtl. Knappenfußtaltrail - Nähe Schluderbach . Dann auf Hauptstraße bzw. Nebenweg Richtung Cortina halten und von Süden das Fanestal hoch, über Faneshütte und Pederü nach St. Vigil zurück. Als Übernachtungsstation eigent sich die Plätzwiese. Man hat bei dieser Variante außerdem super Trailabfahrten vom Kreuzjoch und eben evtl. durchs Knappenfußtal (Sperrung?!).


----------



## dede (13. Juni 2007)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Auch sehr schön: St. Vigil - Kreuzjoch - Pragser Wildsee - Plätzwiese (+ Abstecher auf den Strudelkopf) - evtl. Knappenfußtaltrail - Nähe Schluderbach . Dann auf Hauptstraße bzw. Nebenweg Richtung Cortina halten und von Süden das Fanestal hoch, über Faneshütte und Pederü nach St. Vigil zurück. Als Übernachtungsstation eigent sich die Plätzwiese. Man hat bei dieser Variante außerdem super Trailabfahrten vom Kreuzjoch und eben evtl. durchs Knappenfußtal (Sperrung?!).



Absolut richtig, ne kleine Verschärfung der Runde läßt sich auch noch einbauen, wenn man nach dem Gemärkpaß/Cimabanche noch die Forcella Lerosa mit einbaut und nach Ra Stua runtertrailt. Ab dem Kreuzjoch/Fojedöra sind beide Möglichkeiten schön (direkt runter über die Hochalpenhütten oder aber gleich rechts und durchs Valle dei Larici zum Pragser Wildsee).
Ebenfalls eine geniale Fanes-Variante ist folgende Runde: Pederü-Fanes-Tadegajoch-Col Locia-Eisenöfenalm/Malga Valparola-Valparolapaß (über die alte Paßstraße)-Falzaregopaß-ehem. ital. Feldlazarett-Keuzung Agarole-Kreuzung Rozes-Dibonahütte-Pie Tofana-Passo Posporcora-Lagusei im Fanestal-Fanestal aufwärts-Fanes-Pederü (oder aber weiter über Ra Stua und Sennes zurück nach Pederü)


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. Juni 2007)

plattkofelhütte und tierser alpl sind beide super.

zur info: das dialer haus wird wohl noch dieses jahr abgerissen, stattdessen soll ein hotel an der umlaufbahn am kompatsch gebaut werden (es soll wohl auch noch eine neue bahn von kastelruth ins skigebiet gebaut werden, so dass es wohl lohnender ist, direkt am kompatsch ein hotel zu haben als etwas abseits wie zur zeit ...). haben wir im februar diesen jahres vor ort erfahren.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Juni 2007)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> ... zur info: das dialer haus wird wohl noch dieses jahr abgerissen, stattdessen soll ein hotel an der umlaufbahn am kompatsch gebaut werden (es soll wohl auch noch eine neue bahn von kastelruth ins skigebiet gebaut werden, so dass es wohl lohnender ist, direkt am kompatsch ein hotel zu haben als etwas abseits wie zur zeit ...). haben wir im februar diesen jahres vor ort erfahren.


Zwischen dem Dialer Seiser Almhaus und Compatsch liegen Luftlinie 2 bis 3 km und ca. 250hm.   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## frisco (13. Juni 2007)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Auch sehr schön: St. Vigil - Kreuzjoch - Pragser Wildsee - Plätzwiese (+ Abstecher auf den Strudelkopf) - evtl. Knappenfußtaltrail - Nähe Schluderbach . Dann auf Hauptstraße bzw. Nebenweg Richtung Cortina halten und von Süden das Fanestal hoch, über Faneshütte und Pederü nach St. Vigil zurück. Als Übernachtungsstation eigent sich die Plätzwiese. Man hat bei dieser Variante außerdem super Trailabfahrten vom Kreuzjoch und eben evtl. durchs Knappenfußtal (Sperrung?!).



Hört sich gut an! Was hat diese Tour für Daten (Höhenmeter, Entfernung, Schwierigkeitsgrad)?

Danke und Gruß

frisco


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. Juni 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Zwischen dem Dialer Seiser Almhaus und Compatsch liegen Luftlinie 2 bis 3 km und ca. 250hm.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



jaja, schon klar. wollte das ja auch nur anmerken, dass es sein kann, dass man diesen sommer schon nicht mehr im dialer nächtigen kann und somit auf die plattkofelhütte, mahlknechthütte oder tierser alpl zurückgreifen muss, wenn man z.b. die schlernüberquerung vor hat und dabei nächtigen will. angeblich soll vom dailer dann nichts mehr stehen bleiben, sondern eben ein neubar am kompatsch entstehen (als ob's dort noch nicht genug hotels gäbe ...). anyway, es gibt ja genug schöne alternative!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. Juni 2007)

frisco schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an! Was hat diese Tour für Daten (Höhenmeter, Entfernung, Schwierigkeitsgrad)?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> 
> frisco



guckst du hier:
http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/2006/transalp_2006_frame.html

tag 3 und 4

bei tag 4 musst du von den cascate fanes noch mal gut 700 hm bis zum limojoch draufrechnen (vllt. 7 km), ab da bergab zu faneshütte und an der pederühütte vorbei nach st. vigil rollen (keine oder nur unwesentliche gegenanstiege mehr, von der pederü kann man links oder rechts der fahrstrasse auf einen flowigen easy trail ausweichen ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frisco (13. Juni 2007)

Oh... das sind dann ja mit Sicherheit 3000 hm. Das wäre eher eine 2-Tages-Tour wenn ich das richtig sehe und daher für mich weniger geeignet.

Trotzdem danke für den Tip.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. Juni 2007)

naja, ich tippe so auf 2500-2600 hm, tag 3 bei mir ja ja inklusive auffahrt von st. lorenzen bis st. vigil, das sind über die höhenstrasse 500-600 hm, die man dann abziehen kann.

aber klar, als tagestour ist das schon recht happig, da auch das kurezjoch seine zeit braucht. und fotos machen will man ja auch noch ...


----------



## frisco (13. Juni 2007)

Mist, jetzt ist noch ein Problem aufgetaucht. Dede hat mich darauf ja schon hingewiesen: Die Bindelweghütte hat noch nicht geöffnet.

Wo sollte man dann alternativ übernachten, wenn man von Wolkenstein über das Grödner Joch, Arabba und Passo Pordoi da hoch kommt. Vorher noch oder erst nach dem Bindelweg?

Grüße

frisco


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. Juni 2007)

am passo prodoi gibt's glaube ich was, ansonsten ein stück unterhalb an der fahrstrasse richtung canazei/sellajoch auch diverse hotels. bei der auffahrt von arraba an der strasse steht auch mind. ein albergo (lezuo). ist natürlich alles nicht vergleichbar mit der bindewelghütte, die schon traumhaft liegt ...

aber dafür bist du einfach etwas zu früh dran ...


----------



## fritzbox (13. Juni 2007)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> jaja, schon klar. wollte das ja auch nur anmerken, dass es sein kann, dass man diesen sommer schon nicht mehr im dialer nächtigen kann und somit auf die plattkofelhütte, mahlknechthütte oder tierser alpl zurückgreifen muss, wenn man z.b. die schlernüberquerung vor hat und dabei nächtigen will. angeblich soll vom dailer dann nichts mehr stehen bleiben, sondern eben ein neubar am kompatsch entstehen (als ob's dort noch nicht genug hotels gäbe ...). anyway, es gibt ja genug schöne alternative!


Auf der Plattkofel und der Tierser Alp Hütte war ich schon mal als Rotsocke  jeweils eine Nacht, beides tolle Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten und mit Traumausblicken.


----------



## fritzbox (13. Juni 2007)

dede schrieb:


> Fanesrunde: also der Klassiker wäre die Pederü-Limojoch-Il Torniche-Ra Stua-Sennes-Pederü-Streckenführung.
> Meines Erachtens aber deutlich attraktiver ist die Variante über den Tadegapaß-Col Locia-Armentarola-St. Kassian-La Crusc (knapp 200 Hm sausteil)-Spescia-Tolpei-Forcella Cians-St. Vigil
> Letztere ist allerdings nochmal ein gutes Stück länger (v.a. weil man das gesamte Tal nach Pederü hinterfahren muß) und auch ein paar Hm zusätzlich.
> 
> Schieben mußt du auf der Tadega-St. Kassianvariante eigentlich nur ein ganz kleines Stück (etwa 100m direkt nach dem Col Locia), der Rest ist ein zumeist leicht abschüssiger Traumtrail, danach ist es für nochmal etwa 500m ziemlich schwieriges Terrain, das bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik aber kein großartiges Problem darstellt. Ich kenne sogar ein paar Biker, die das Ding komplett durchfahren, aber für den Normalbiker wären die ersten Meter absolutes Harakirinavigieren !!!



Hatte die Runde mal über Tadega geplant gehabt weil wir in St.Kassiano wohnen,und es dann von Tadega nur noch bergab geht und Ich meine Frau im Schlepptau habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (13. Juni 2007)

Am Ende des Bindelwegs liegen die Rifugi Belvedere und Fedarola, wobei du da das nämliche Problem mit den Öffnungszeiten haben dürftest ! Ansonsten unten am Pian Schiavaneis ist ganz bestimmt offen, Lezuo kannst du vergessen !!!

@ Firtz: sollte deine Frau nicht eine recht mutige ihrer Zunft sein (und das findet sich ja nunmal eher selten !), dann stell dich vllt doch eher auf 10 Min abwärts schieben nach dem Col Locia ein, denn steil und grobschottrig ist es da schon und den ein oder anderen kleineren Drop über ne Felskante bzw. Regenrinne sollte man schon beherrschen.......


----------



## frisco (28. Juni 2007)

Servus!

Bin wieder zurück aus den Dolos und dachte, ich schreibe jetzt ein paar Zeilen, wie es war, nachdem Ihr mir hier schon alle so super bei der Planung geholfen habt.

Also Anreise wie geplant nach St. Vigil und am nächsten Tag die Fanes-Sennes-Runde. Landschaftlich wie erwartet absolut genial. Das Wetter war vormittags schön, nachmittags hat es sich dann leider dann zugezogen und wir sind gegen 15:00 Uhr bei der Abfahrt von der Senneshütte etwas nass geworden. Unten angekommen war wieder Eitelsonnenschein. Leider bin ich auf dem Trai rein nach St. Vigil bei voller Fahrt vorne über den Lenker gegangen, als ich mit dem Pedal an einem kleinen Baumstamm hängengeblieben bin. Zum Glück ist nicht's weiter passiert, außer daß ich danach ausgesehen habe, als hätte ich an einer Schlammschlacht teilgenommen... Trotz allem: Ein super Tag, jedoch auch keine leichte Tour. Aber mein Mädel und ich haben's trotzdem locker gepackt und sind dann abends mit dem Auto nach Wolkenstein weiter zum Garni Neidia (wie beschrieben sehr einfache aber saubere Unterkunft).

Am nächtsen Tag begann also unsere Drei-Tages-Rundtour.

Tag 1: Wolkenstein - Grödner Joch - Passo Incisa - Arabba -Passo Pordoi

Wir sind das Grödner Joch auf Asphalt hoch. Leider war Sonntag und es war etwas viel Verkehr. Dann sind wir über den Wanderweg runter nach Corvara, weiter über den Passo Incisa nach Arabba und von dort erneut aus Asphalt hoch zum Passo Pordoi bei leider erneut sehr viel Verkehr. Landschaftlich eine schöne Etappe mit leider etwas viel Asphalt-Anteil. Genächtigt haben wir dann im absolut hervorragenden Hotel Savoia. Top Zimmer und top Essen. Ich hab' mir den Magen dermaßen vollgeschlagen... echt krass...

Tag 2: Passo Pordoi - Bindelweg - Passo Sella - Friedrich-August-Weg - Tierser Alpl

Früh morgens am Montag los in den Bindelweg und wir hatten ihn ganz für uns allein. Leider war es stark bewölkt, so daß die Marmolada immer nur teilweise sichtbar war. Wir sind nur bis zur wirklich tollen Bindelweghütte mit den Bikes gefahren, haben dort die Bikes abgestellt und sind dann das restliche Stück des Bindelwegs bis zur Porta Vescovo hin- und wieder zurückgewandert. Cappucino und Apfelstrudel an der Hütte und dann weiter auf Asphalt zum Sellajoch (diesmal am Montag mit weniger Verkehr). Es folgte der Friedrich-August-Weg, den ich irgendwie sowohl landschaftlich als auch fahrtechnisch gar nicht sooo toll fand. Der Weg wurde aber dann (für uns) besser fahrbar und war auch richtig schön bis zum letzten Anstieg zum Tierser Alpl. Dieser war dermaßen steil... hat noch möchtig Körner gekostet. Die Tierser Alpe ist eine tolle Hütte mit super Verpflegung und Duschen - empfehlenswert.

Tag 3: Tierser Alpl - Schlern - Knüppelsteig - Seiseralm - Wolkenstein

Am nächsten Tag wieder früh raus und wir hatten den Schlern quasi für uns alleine bei Traumwetter (wolkenlos und schön Sonnenschein). Bis zu den Schlernhäusern war es ein toller und weitgehend (bis auf die steilen Anstiege) fahrbarer Weg, der richtig Laune machte. Doch dann begingen wir den im Nachhinein größten Fehler und einige haben ja davor gewarnt: Der Knüppelsteig! 
Ich weiß ja nicht wer da auch nur einmal mehr als 30 Meter am Stück fahren kann. Wir jedenfalls nicht und so sind wir den kompletten Knüppelsteig runtergeschoben. Auch landschaftlich hat mir die Passage bei weitem nicht so gut gefallen wie die Passage von der Tierser Alpe zu den Schlernhäusern. Eins weiß ich gewiß: Mit Bike bin ich diesen Weg nie, nie wieder unterwegs. Vor allem weil wir anschließend mit dem Bus von Seis zur Seiseralm hochfahren mussten (erneut 900 Höhenmeter auf Asphalt wollten wir uns nicht antun und die Lifte waren wegen einer Wartung an dem Tag außer Betrieb.
Also: Der Knüppelsteig will genau überlegt sein! Der Touristensteig ist da mit Sicherheit die bessere Wahl, IMHO.
Von der Seiseralm ging es dann gemütlich nach Wolkenstein.

Fazit: Landschaftlich absolute Traumtage mit leider etwas viel Asphaltanteil. Pervers finde ich den Verkehr im Grödnertal. Das Tal und seine Pässe ist quasi zur Rennstrecke für Motorradfahrer geworden. Der Lärm am Wochenende ist wirklich extrem. Auch wenn ich mich mit dieser Aussage vielleicht bei manchen unbeliebt mache: Ich finde, hier sollte eine Maut für die Pässe eingeführt werden und der Erlös in örtliche Umweltschutzmaßnahmen investiert werden. Ich meine: Wer es sich leisten kann den ganzen Tag da rumzufahren, den bringt die Maut auch nicht um.

Dann ging es noch drei Tage an den Gardasee ausschließlich zum relaxen.

Danke nochmal für eure zahlreichen Tips!

frisco


----------



## BadWolff (28. Juni 2007)

Hi,

bei mir gehts am 11. Juli zum Dolomitencross. Von Lienz nach Bozen. 8 Tage.

Mit Schlern und Prügelsteig. 

Der Touristensteig ist glaube ich noch weniger fahrbar wie der Prügelsteig. Bin ihn letztes Jahr raufgewandert.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Elmar Neßler (29. Juni 2007)

den touristensteig mit dem bike machen - schätze nicht, dass das besser ist als der knüppelsteig. bin letzteren auch per bike runter und den toursitensteig mal zu fuss. da dürfte man mit dem bike auch einiges schieben. erst wenn man unten ins flachere gelände in nähe der almen kommt, wird's besser.

knüppelsteig ist einfach geschmackssache. ich fand ihn ja auch nicht toll, da gibt'S echt schönere trails in den dolos. aber ich könnte mir vorstellen die tour noch mal als tagestour von kastelruth zu machen - dann mit fully und leichterem gepäck. vllt. ändere ich dann meine meinung.

die seilbahn von seis zum kompatsch fährt aller voraussicht nach für einige wochen nicht, da das zugseil angerissen ist und sie nun ein neues brauchen ... anfang juni dort unten und haben mit den einheimischen gesprochen, das dürfte wohl noch einige wochen dauern. alleine der transport des seils ist äusserst kompliziert, da die strassen dort hoch ja nicht allzu breit sind und es gab schon schwertransporte, die dann in einer der serpentinen feststeckten ... nun ja, aber der bus fährt ja als ersatz.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## dede (29. Juni 2007)

Touristensteig ist definitiv fürs Biken gesperrt Anhand des Namens könnt ihr ja u.U. ableiten weshalb....) !!! Knüppelsteig ja eigtl. auch aber da wird Biken wenigstens toleriert weil sich dort das Wandereraufkommen in Grenzen hält.......


----------

